# I'd like to have a bier with Telemann



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Just an observation, but I was listening to some of Georg Philipp Telemann's _Essercizii Musici_ last night. I've listened to Telemann before with great pleasure - relaxing, beautiful, much of the talent of Bach without the heavy gravitas - and did a little research into his life and position in 18th century music as a bridge between the Baroque and Classical styles. What a guy, even amid a troubled life! I find that he restores my rationality and sanity at the end of a modern crazy day almost like no other. Any other fans out there?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

bier

a movable frame on which a coffin or a corpse is placed before burial or cremation or on which it is carried to the grave.

:tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Becca said:


> bier
> 
> a movable frame on which a coffin or a corpse is placed before burial or cremation or on which it is carried to the grave.
> 
> :tiphat:


Indeed, but cf Deutsch _biergarten_ (mit umlaut).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry, but there's only just enough room for Telemann in his bier support. What you need is a tomb.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I think Telemann is still very underrated, I think it's the sheer volume of work to explore and the general prettiness of it. Ok so he isn't quite as challenging as some other 'name' baroque composers but I always have a massive smile on my face when I'm listening to his music. Pull up another bar stool for me and I'll get the stein's in.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Please go easy on the OP. Listening to all that German music sometimes makes your writing a little Germanized too. I am sure he meant this


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Please go easy on the OP. Listening to all that German music sometimes makes your writing a little Germanized too. I am sure he meant this
> 
> View attachment 97508


Ja, ja! Im biersteins! Prost!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't listened to very much of his work, but what I've heard, I've always liked. It was a surprise to me to learn recently (from Bulldog's thread on Top Ten Baroque Composers) that in modern times he is somewhat out of favour.

http://www.interlude.hk/front/georg-philipp-telemann-1681-1767-hero-zero/

The nub of the criticism seems to be that he wrote too much and was too fluent. Music came too easily to him. But heck, most artists that I rate highly are like that - e.g. Shakespeare, Vivaldi & Dickens.

So yes, I would definitely raise a glass to Telemann!

As far as I'm concerned, he's a Five-Beer Composer. 
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Totenfeier said:


> Indeed, but cf Deutsch _biergarten_ (mit umlaut).


And in Holland it's also called _bier._


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And in Holland it's also called _bier._


In America, it's _called_ beer, though generally, if it's _American_ beer, as such, it's not.

Wait, wait, wait! I've GOT it! Do people think that _Telemann_ is the _American beer_ of German Baroque composers? _THAT_ would explain a _great_ deal!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Totenfeier said:


> In America, it's _called_ beer, though generally, if it's _American_ beer, as such, it's not.


I know, we have the greatest brewer remember Heineken. :cheers:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I know, we have the greatest brewer remember Heineken. :cheers:


Alas, at least in my experience, Heineken does not travel well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Going back on topic:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7773012

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7773752

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7779682

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7774412

These are some wonderful pieces .


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I say for people unconvinced by Telemann to listen to his Gypsy Sonata


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I like Telemann's music, but it's never grabbed me by the throat the way Bach and Handel can.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not much of a fan of Telemann's instrumental music, but I love his sacred choral works. For me, he's below Bach and Handel but not any other baroque composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Totenfeier said:


> Alas, at least in my experience, Heineken does not travel well.


True, even from the brewery to the Dutch bars and shops.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheers people! Does Telemann have his own beer? ... No, but a cruise!!! http://www.phillybyboat.com/tag/telemann/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What's not to like about Telemann? I think he gets shortchanged because he wasn't Bach. I don't know about all the beer comments, but his music does get bubbly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I did my funeral preparations this morning. I ordered an extra wide bier.

So, if any of you wish to share it with me, the fee would be quite nominal.

Bitcoin.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

There is a whole upcoming festival of Telemann's music in Hamburg in November-December, on the occassion of the 250th anniversary of the composer's death. Any TC member who makes it over here, gets free beer/Bier from me


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Telemann's music is immensely fun to play, at least for a string player. For that latter fact alone I'd have a beer with him, but I suspect our tastes would differ somewhat in that regard.


----------

